# Any advice on test boosters/hgh



## bkuhn (May 20, 2010)

whats up guys. I just turned 22, been lifting since i was about 15-16 and have always loved it. I'm only 5'6" 160lbs but have never worried about getting any bigger because i felt content with my physique but in the last year i've been getting more and more serious about putting on some mass. I have a solid diet plan and take all my vitamins. I have never bought into all the different supplements besides protein and pure creatine monohydrate. The more serious i get the more curious I am getting about what else is out there that I could benefit from. I've been looking into test boosters and hgh as well but I have read that if I take any kind of testosterone enhancer my body will stop naturally producing it. Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2010)

test boosters are a load of shit, if they do actually work, it's so incrementally small that you get no noticable effect, other than the placebo effect.

So save your money. Protein/creatine/fish oil/smart diet and training is all you need.

The only things that boost test is testosterone or anabolics, but thats taking a walk on the darkside.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> test boosters are a load of shit, if they do actually work, it's so incrementally small that you get no noticable effect, other than the placebo effect.
> 
> So save your money. Protein/creatine/fish oil/smart diet and training is all you need.
> 
> The only things that boost test is testosterone or anabolics, but thats taking a walk on the darkside.


 And beta-al


----------



## bkuhn (May 21, 2010)

Right on, thanks guys!


----------



## nni (May 21, 2010)

test boosters do work and will yield results, but will never compare to steroids or straight test. if steroids are not an option, then a proper test booster is an option, most are crap though. as for hgh, to date no supplements have really done anything, there are a couple new entries, but honestly i havent really looked into them. it all comes down to expectation, if you are looking for a 10 pound gain from a bottle of something, then that bottle should have steroids in it. if you are looking to add a couple pounds, then a test booster might work for you.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 22, 2010)

I had a similar question a few months ago.  Recently I spoke to someone who actually works at a supplement store on a personal basis and they had actually admitted that test boosters are nonsense.  At best they are expensive supplements with ingredients that are "thought" to increase natural testosterone production without too much independed research and science to support the facts other than the garbage that companies of their product claim which in 99% of cases is a load of BS.  After some thought this makes perfect sense, just look at some labels on these test-enhancers, raise your test production by 300%??? lol it sounds good to someone who's clueless but anyone with half a brain will conclude quickly that this claim is ridiculous.  As Captain mentioned above, this same guy who works at the supplement place told me that protein and creatine along with vitamin supplementation is the only stuff that's worth money and actually has independent science backing up its effectivness.  As far as fish oil is concerned, I've been using it religiously for many months and couldn't go without it.


----------



## bkuhn (May 23, 2010)

thanks for the responses!


----------



## aja44 (May 23, 2010)

CaptainNapalm said:


> I had a similar question a few months ago.  Recently I spoke to someone who actually works at a supplement store on a personal basis and they had actually admitted that test boosters are nonsense.  At best they are expensive supplements with ingredients that are "thought" to increase natural testosterone production without too much independed research and science to support the facts other than the garbage that companies of their product claim which in 99% of cases is a load of BS.  After some thought this makes perfect sense, just look at some labels on these test-enhancers, raise your test production by 300%??? lol it sounds good to someone who's clueless but anyone with half a brain will conclude quickly that this claim is ridiculous.  As Captain mentioned above, this same guy who works at the supplement place told me that protein and creatine along with vitamin supplementation is the only stuff that's worth money and actually has independent science backing up its effectivness.  As far as fish oil is concerned, I've been using it religiously for many months and couldn't go without it.



I disagree with this statement.  Having used 1-Andro and Anabolic Matrix stacked, I can tell you that I have definitely experienced strength gains.  Having done both a PRRS and 5x5 routine over the past 6 months, I was making minor gains.  I'm in week 4 of this stack and what I was able to push for 3-4 reps I am now able to get 6+ reps from.  In my last Power leg day I broke 3 personal bests since being back at the gym after being out for 13 years.  I have also maintained my other supplements like Creatine and Whey, and if anything have began a cut diet that has me between 500-750 cal deficit, so these gains did not come from Creatine and Whey alone. 

You WILL NOT get the size or weight gains using PH's that you would running full gear.  But with the right diet and dedication in the gym these do work.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 23, 2010)

If you read my post I was clearly only referring to "test boosters".  Having said that, there is a big difference between pro-hormones and test-boosters.  While prohormones can give you some gains testboosters won't.  The mind is a powerful thing and so many people who take testboosters will set their mindframe that they WILL get stronger and so they believe it.  In addition, many people who get their test booster bottle will get all excited and want to make the best use of it so they will try to better their diet and go more fancy at they gym which can in itself increase strength gains over time.  I've heard from a few sources that creatine mono alone will yield better gains than any test booster out there for a fraction of the price.  In addition to having researched this myself, I spent a good amount of time at a few supplement stores actually reading and disecting the information on these test boosters and I can tell you that to me it sounded like a lot of crap.


----------



## hubbardkrubbard (May 24, 2010)

CaptainNapalm said:


> If you read my post I was clearly only referring to "test boosters".  Having said that, there is a big difference between pro-hormones and test-boosters.  While prohormones can give you some gains testboosters won't.  The mind is a powerful thing and so many people who take testboosters will set their mindframe that they WILL get stronger and so they believe it.  In addition, many people who get their test booster bottle will get all excited and want to make the best use of it so they will try to better their diet and go more fancy at they gym which can in itself increase strength gains over time.  I've heard from a few sources that creatine mono alone will yield better gains than any test booster out there for a fraction of the price.  In addition to having researched this myself, I spent a good amount of time at a few supplement stores actually reading and disecting the information on these test boosters and I can tell you that to me it sounded like a lot of crap.




On point with the creatine....exactly right.


----------



## MDR (May 25, 2010)

As far as test-boosters being effective, I think they are completely useless and a waste of money.


----------



## ca_iron (May 25, 2010)

I agree, most testosterone boosters are worthless, though some of them work in terms of increasing libido and sexual function/desire, which does not translate to more muscle. These herbs and ingredients have worked for years as libido/fertility enhancers, the problem is with marketing campaigns comparing increase libido with increase hormones and testosterone and making the conclusion that this will grow muscle.

Now, there is more scientific evidence that a 20-rep squat will spike your hGH more than anything else. So, I usually like to start my workouts with a 20-rep squat.

As for supplements, will I did experiment a little bit and these are some of the ingredients that did help me recover way better when taken at night before bed and do feel a noticeable effect in terms of muscle fullness and recovery such as: GABA, mucuna pruriens (L-Dopa),  and ZMA. They claim increased hGH increase, but I think the best effect is deep sleep promoting better muscle growth and recovery.

On the other side, new studies are looking more promising toward L-Carnitine L-Tartrate (pubmed) showing that with LCLT a greater number of intact receptors would be available for hormonal interactions. There are some interesting articles about this on other websites as well.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 25, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> test boosters are a load of shit, if they do actually work, it's so incrementally small that you get no noticable effect, other than the placebo effect. ... The only things that boost test is testosterone or anabolics, but thats taking a walk on the darkside.



Agreed, if you want to boost your test levels, pin some test!


----------



## nni (May 26, 2010)

pinning test is not boosting test, it is replacing test. again, some test boosters do work, however they will not work like steroids or exogenous steroids do. simply saying they dont work or they are waste is an ignorant statement.


----------



## MDR (May 27, 2010)

I have to disagree.  Test boosters are not worth the money, and do not work as claimed.  Protein, Creatine, fish oil, multi-vitamin and superior diet and training will do more for you than anything else.  The supplement industry is a multi-billion dollar industry; it's best to stick with the basics.


----------



## msmithnaturecol (Jun 23, 2010)

There is a New Testosterone Booster out with a clinical study behind it. Sodium-D-Aspartate. Apparently the european study claims that an aqueous solution of 3000 mgs of Sodium-D-Aspartate increases the formation of closterol in the testes, which in turn converts to testosterone to the tune of upwards of 42% increase and possibly 50%. ( see study in ergo_log)


----------

